# Update on Finn transport



## MsDeb (Sep 21, 2014)

It sounds like all the pieces are falling into place to get Finn home by the second week in October.  Just a little over two weeks!  I feel like a kid impatiently waiting for Christmas.  Count on seeing pictures posted of the homecoming.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 21, 2014)

YAY! I have been following your journey with Finn. I'm so happy you are able to get him! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Sumi (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## goatgurl (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## babsbag (Sep 25, 2014)

Will be looking for pictures. I am so excited for you.


----------



## canesisters (Sep 25, 2014)

Hou-ray!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2014)

Two weeks! That is awesome! I am so happy for you and for Finn. An internet match up on the BYH/LGD dating site! LOL LOL


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 1, 2014)

If all goes as planned we will be meeting up with Finn's transport about exactly a week from right now. Can we say EXCITED!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 1, 2014)

So exciting!!!!!!!! I Can't to see him!!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2014)

Awww..... I can't wait to see pictures! Give Finn a big BYH hug from all of us!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 3, 2014)

So excited for you!  What a journey...only a few more days!


----------

